# Where Is A Nice Place To Get A Beer In Katoomba?



## lokpikn (21/7/08)

Im off to Katoomba for 3 days in September and was wondering if there is any good places that may have some good beers on tap. I have found a good bottle shop at Leura but would love some nice place to drink a few during the days. :chug:


----------



## Cracka (22/7/08)

lokpikn said:


> Im off to Katoomba for 3 days in September and was wondering if there is any good places that may have some good beers on tap. I have found a good bottle shop at Leura but would love some nice place to drink a few during the days. :chug:





Take your woolies


----------



## gap (22/7/08)

lokpikn said:


> Im off to Katoomba for 3 days in September and was wondering if there is any good places that may have some good beers on tap. I have found a good bottle shop at Leura but would love some nice place to drink a few during the days. :chug:




Pubs are basically crap up here. I live in Mt Victoria about 17KM further west of Katoomba.
The Carrington is an old,very large touristy pub and the Gearin is an Art Deco pub from the 1930's , owned by the actor Jack Thompson. Not sure you will find any thing interesting to drink.

The Leura Wine Cellars haev a very intersting selection of wine, old and new, have a look downstairs.
Also have some English Ales and German, Czech and Belgian beers available , at a price.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/7/08)

hey Gap , what's happened to the Family ? and I thought it was Singo that owned the Gerin and the old picture theater opposite the bus stop..

The Family used to serve up a very good pint of guinness and sitting by the huge open fire on a cold arvo lead too some very big sessions in my miss spent youth.. 

The hotel Alexandria at Leura also served Guinness back in the day , big open fire in the front bar , and some great old locals ....

But the mountains are full of the city dregs now and Katoomba more so ..

good luck ...

cheers


Edit ( as a lad of 5 or so my farther lived in the flat above the bottle shop in the mall at leura , there was a small hole in the wall on the way up the stairs and U could sit on the steps and see who was in the bottleo.. Haha)


----------



## gap (22/7/08)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> hey Gap , what's happened to the Family ? and I thought it was Singo that owned the Gerin and the old picture theater opposite the bus stop..
> 
> The Family used to serve up a very good pint of guinness and sitting by the huge open fire on a cold arvo lead too some very big sessions in my miss spent youth..
> 
> ...




Hello,

No it is definately Jack Thompson and his son who own the Gearin.

The Family is under new management and has been done up .
The Alex looks good but I would say that a pint of Guinness would be the most exciting drink you will find , maybe a tap of James Squire somewhere.

Pity the hole in the Leura Cellars did not go through to the cellar . $$$$$ of old wine down there.

Just a bit warmer where you are now??

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Aviary (22/7/08)

Hi, 

The Gearin used to have the Chocolate Porter from Paddy's Brewery on tap but I'm not sure that they still do. The Carrington has a couple of James Squire beers on tap and a small range of Australian craft beers in bottles (Mountain Goat Hightail and Pale among them). 

As far as bottle shops go, Katoomba wines (42 Katoomba Street), has a small range of craft beers including the range from Mudgee Brewing Company. 

David.


----------



## tourist (22/7/08)

The Carrington has JS Golden Ale and Amber Ale on tap, with the rest of the range in bottles (including I.P.A. - my favourite JS beer). I think I remember seeing some Mountain Goat beers in bottles and probably some other nice drops.

There was a tiny, tiny bottle shop in one of the main streets that had a number of interesting beers. The guy behind the counter was very much into the beer, but told me that bock was a Belgian style (I'm 99% sure it's not, but didn't say anything). I was going to go back and get a few bottles, but got pissed on wine with dinner and forgot.

Read Aviary's post.


----------



## lokpikn (22/7/08)

Thanks guys. It looks like a few places to stop in but wont get my hopes up. As the wifes work is paying for all the accommodation i will have a few dollars for bottles to drink. I will check out the Carrington and let you know.


----------

